# SS 22.05.21 - Kodaly - Symphony in C



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Zoltan Kodaly (1882 - 1967)*

Symphony in C major

1. Allegro
2. Andante moderato
3. Vivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll go with Kodaly's Symphony in C major. This is a late work from Kodaly written (or finished) in 1961. Full of color, wonderful melodic lines and the folk flavor you would expect from Kodaly. Dedicated to Toscanini, it's a fine piece. The tremolo strings with solo clarinet in the middle of the second movement is particularly engaging but the entire symphony is well-balanced with some flavorful orchestration. Many recordings on you tube but Dorati and Philharmonia Hungarica is as good as any.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Purchased long ago, another good recording of this underrated work is by Tortelier and the BBC


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kodály: Symphony in C, etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier

I will spin this one and the Dorati version .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Dorati version from this and spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 155533
> 
> Dorati version from this and spotify


And the same for me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have this CD in my collection, so that will do. Probably not the best version, but as far as I recall it is also not a very good symphony, so no need to replace it with a better one. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have the Antal Dorati recording on Decca as well, but I will dig into the bowels of this stupendous and essential box for my listening. Incomparable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Started in the 1930s but not finished until 1961 when the composer was nearly 80 - I gather work on it was interrupted by the death of his wife but there is certainly nothing elegiacal about it. ZK's orchestral output amounted to relatively little in terms of volume but it was all noteworthy, this symphony included.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Fricsay here for me as well. I've listened to this before but it didn't make much of an impression so I'm happy to return to it again.



CnC Bartok said:


> I have the Antal Dorati recording on Decca as well, but I will dig into the bowels of this stupendous and essential box for my listening. Incomparable.
> 
> View attachment 155536


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another Symphony I can't recall making the acquaintance of, I'll find time over the weekend to stream whatever I can find on Qobuz.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I listened to the Dorati. Not a bad work, nice slow movement.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I listened to the Dorati and Tortelier recordings and found the Tortelier recording more to my liking - I somehow expected the Dorati to be my preference but there you go, no accounting for my bad taste!
To be honest it is a decent Symphony but not one I feel I need to add to my collection - but as always it's good to hear works that I am not overly familiar with.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Perhaps the Dorati is a poor performance? I managed to listen to the Fricsay later and found the work more notable in it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Perhaps the Dorati is a poor performance? I managed to listen to the Fricsay later and found the work more notable in it.


My comment was based on my belief that over the years I do recall reading positive comments about Dorati's Kodaly recordings so perhaps my expectation was that it should be the gold standard. Given I have little experience with Kodaly's work I assumed that I am missing something.
It would be interesting to hear other posters thoughts.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I have this CD in my collection, so that will do. Probably not the best version, but as far as I recall it is also not a very good symphony, so no need to replace it with a better one. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


Listened via Spotify. My thoughts exactly, Art Rock. I suspect that no particular account will raise this piece from interesting to enjoyable. Not one of Kodaly's finest moments, I'm afraid but nice to hear it (even if Butt's rather forceful interpretation tends to highlight the obvious limitations of the work). I do have the Dorati on disc too but I can't be bothered listening again. Once bitten.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I did not change my mind after playing it again. I quite like Kodaly in several orchestral works, but the symphony is just OK.


----------

